# 20 years old and struggling to cope :(



## emilylauraj (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello!

I started getting constipation when I was 17, and now I have full blown chronic constipation, and I have to take laxatives or I don't go. I've now officially tried every single thing there is which is legal in the UK, and there's nothing which works permanently....the only thing which is working is linaclotide (it's incredibly strong!!!) but the effects wear off as my body gets used to it.

I have have both internal and external hemorrhoids (which are incredibly painful at times!!).

No one else my age has these problems, and they don't understand how much it effects my life, literally on a day-to-day basis.

Unfortunately I do not have a diagnosis yet, except my consultant (who's really good!!) says I have rectocele and I have to go for further testing.

Has anyone got any advice on how to cope?! Some days I'm fine, other days it really gets me down, and stress makes it worse, and then I get even more stressed, and it's a viscous cycle.

Thank you for taking the time to read this!

Emily


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Emily -

This has helped me a lot (click on below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/

Also, as far as hemorrhoids go:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/269161-my-ferguson-hemorrhoidectomy/

Hope this helps!


----------



## emilylauraj (Sep 13, 2014)

flossy said:


> Hi Emily -
> 
> This has helped me a lot (click on below link to read):
> 
> ...


Hello! Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately my doctor has told me not to take Senna 

Emily


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

emilylauraj said:


> Hello! Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately my doctor has told me not to take Senna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did your doctor recommend you take?


----------



## Minion12 (Feb 9, 2016)

I am 20 as well and I have been diagnosed with IBS-C and I've dealt with it since I was little! And it is really depressing! I never feel normal and I have no one I can relate too! I have severe nausea that always makes me feel bad and it's hard having a job and social life! I feel as though nobody believes me!


----------



## crochetlover (Mar 18, 2016)

emilylauraj said:


> No one else my age has these problems, and they don't understand how much it effects my life, literally on a day-to-day basis.


I'm almost exactly your same age and I get you. This summer when most girls my age were worrying about getting a bikini ready body I was lying in bed almost all day from the pain I was under. I know that sometimes one might think stuff like "why me?", but after many years of dealing with IBS, and of it just getting worse, I realized that I probably wouldn't be as strong a person or as determined to beat the odds as I am if it wasn't for it. Do I envy people who don't have to deal with all of this? kind of, but I didn't choose this, the only thing I can choose is my attitude.


----------



## EmmaC1989 (Mar 22, 2016)

Feel your pain, I'm 27 and miserable to no end if I can't go. Have you tried ducolax stimulants tablets? they are strong also and work.


----------



## kiko khan (Mar 23, 2016)

i had a 12 year nightmare that consumed the life out of me. nothing worked. sometimes even taking high concentration macrogol with a few litres of water didn't had an effect. a couple of years ago i was prescribed the antidepressant argofan which worked instantly from the first day in regulating my bowel movement (even tho it was prescribed for something else and the doctor warned me that it will take a couple of weeks before it has any visible effects). it seemed to me like i was given a magical potion! unfortunately it gave me other side effects and had to try cipralex which did not seem to work that well, and after that went on remeron which i'm taking now. it's been 2 years and i'm at a constant 80% from what it would be normal bowel movement, which is perfect and a blessing for me. the down side is that i tried for 5 times to half the medication and the constipation came back with a vengeance (altho i did not have absolutely any psychological downside). the musculature of the intestines that produce their movement is controlled by serotoninergic nerve cells (most antidepressants work by modulating serotonin)... altho my psychiatrist did not understand how it might work it resumed to say that my constipation was a result of depression (which i'm sure that it was the other way round) hence treating my state of mind cured my bowel problem. i'm writing these lines because i know how desperate you might be and i hope you might get some relief. i also recommend reading about "micro-biome and bowel movement" and the miracles of fecal transplant (which sound bad but it's cutting edge medicine). and also guided meditations and hypnosis sessions are absolutely necessary in my opinion. some of the best you can now get free on youtube - search for "michael sealey IBS hypnosis", also "thereachapproach meditations". i wish you all the best


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Emily. I know this isn't a medical thing or something doctors recommend, but the best thing I found to help me is a coffee and a walk. Nothing (apart from laxatives) stimulates your bowel like coffee in my experience. Walking helps too. If you can set time aside for both of these in the morning it can help you cope.


----------

